# Baby Pictures. :)



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm organizing my pictures on my new laptop, and came across some of Grissom's (currently 9.5 months) baby pictures and just had to share!!


Here he is at 5 weeks old, a photo the breeder sent me before he was old enough to come home.









Here he is on the way home from the airport. Love at first sight.









Here he is during his first week home. He's so sweet.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

He just looks like a bundle of fun! So CUTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE:biggrin:


----------

